# tank setup



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

Is there any kind of rock that I Do Not want to use in my african cichlid tank. I found all kinds of rock at my local landscaping store and I got slate, granite, some rock that has some orange in it(maybe iron) and some flagstone. I have scrubbed it with a brush under warm water and it is dryng now. Do I need to boil it? Or wash it with dish soap and rinse well?? I am on vacation this coming week and am going go devote my time to re aquascaping my 75 Gallon tank. Thanks for any help on this


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd avoid iron and don't use soap. Hot water and a scrub brush.


----------



## bpark83 (Aug 18, 2013)

Any rock with oil/organics, pyrite, or large amounts of iron. I don't think a small amount of iron would hurt.


----------

